# Toilet Float ball



## toddsranger (Mar 26, 2009)

I have an older style (mid 90's) American standard toilet with a threaded float ball. Where can I get one of these ball's? Home Depot and Lowes have these balls, but they are not threaded. Thanks!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

You need to tear out that junk, go to lowes and buy an F-3 falcon siphon jet flange cock. You will be amazed at the difference. Just tell em about it guys!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

What The Hell! Huh!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

leak1 said:


> What The Hell! Huh!


Just wait Leak1, you'll see where this is going to go.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Toddsranger, what is your plumbing related trade?


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

I agree with Rockstar, the F-3 Falcon siphon jet flange cock is the only way to go for that toilet. I would be careful not to cross thread her though, start with the single fluted female end first, if she starts dripping after you insert the flange you're in big trouble.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

ironranger said:


> I agree with Rockstar, the F-3 Falcon siphon jet flange cock is the only way to go for that toilet. I would be careful not to cross thread her though, start with the single fluted female end first, if she starts dripping after you insert the flange you're in big trouble.


 You forgot to mention the permatex threadlocker to keep it from backin out on ya in hard water situations.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

Rockstarplumber---da! Leak 1


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

How can you have any pudding if you don't eat the meat?

Toddstranger, you have to thread the balls. Thread the balls, Todd.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I agree, the F-3 falcon siphon jet flange cock is what I carry on my truck and I put them in because the have a much more powerful flush.

I you really just want to get a new float ball, you need to go to a ceramics shop, they usually carry a good asortment for the casting machines coolant. While you are there though, ask them if they have a F-3 falcon siphon jet flange cock in stock. you just might decide to go with that.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

That reminds me. I was down at the local hardware store paying off the bookie and he was helping a customer with glue joints. I offered a helpful piece of advice: Thread the balls, Todd.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

B nice plumber, the man just wants his crapper fixed. He figures that pesky part about this forum being for professionals only and is not a diy forum doesn't apply to him, it's just for everyone else.


----------



## toddsranger (Mar 26, 2009)

My plumbing related trade in HVAC/R. I can do air conditioning, but know nothing about plumbing. (I wish I did). I didn't know you have to thread the ball, but I can definetly do that.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

toddsranger said:


> I didn't know you have to thread the ball, but I can definetly do that.


Thank you. I needed a fresh sig line.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Thank you. I needed a fresh sig line.


 :laughing:

Toddstranger, you have to thread the balls. Thread the balls, Todd.[/quote]
:laughing:

If you get a Pex flush ball you won't even need to worry about them ol' threads.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I bet:laughing:



toddsranger said:


> My plumbing related trade in HVAC/R. I can do air conditioning, but know nothing about plumbing. (I wish I did). I didn't know you have to thread the ball, but I can definetly do that.


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

f-3 is the best ever!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

My balls are threaded???
What the heck are you talking about?

I heard they have a recall going on for those F3 Ballcocks....
Make sure that the one you get has a serial # AD 76538789527163 or higher...


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Hahahahahaha !!!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

That would be the falcons in the red box. The blue boxes are the recalled ones. They have the blue balls. The red boxes have red balls. Rockstarplumber is Ocscar Mike.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks Rockstar. Hopefully your knowledgeable post will prevent someone from picking up the blue ball. I never woulda known the difference.:blink:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Nothing worse than a ballcock with a case of the blue balls.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

He doesn't need a case. 

One will fix the issue at hand.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

*f3 ballcock*

I"ll Bet Toddstranger Is Losing His Flippin Mind,hey Rockstar Why Dont You Ups Him A F-3 So He Dont Spend All Weekend Looking For One? Leak 1


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

toddsranger said:


> My plumbing related trade in HVAC/R. I can do air conditioning, but know nothing about plumbing. (I wish I did). I didn't know you have to thread the ball, but I can definetly do that.


 
I would leave any ball threading to the doctors.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Protech said:


> Nothing worse than a ballcock with a case of the blue balls.


The supply house here cheaped out and ordered theirs through a Chinese supplier. They have black & blue balls. IMHO black & blue balls are much worse than blue balls...


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Easy guys, the guy just wants to float his balls. He doesn't care what color they are.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

*"hEY, HAS ANYONE SEEN MY blue balls?"*


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

*blueballs*

_is that monkey from texas? leak 1_


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

real nice guys.. you give him all this info and forget to tell him they are reverse threads on the balls?


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Kyle181 said:


> real nice guys.. you give him all this info and forget to tell him they are reverse threads on the balls?


Yikes! Reverse thread on blue balls!


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Wonder if that monkey has balls enough to fire Bill's pistol? Bill? Bill???


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Plasticman said:


> Wonder if that monkey has balls enough to fire Bill's pistol? Bill? Bill???


Of course he does, he takes care of my light work for me:laughing:


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

he he he he he he he he he he he!


----------



## Artisan (Apr 14, 2009)

There is a new F-"4" Falcon Siphon Jet Flange Cock is coming out in just a couple of weeks I heard, hold off and wait for it. No balls to play with on the F4 and the jamslide link is refined on this one although the wing-nut should be discarded from what I have read. You can't find it at the web site below...:no:

PS, be DARN SURE to use the threadlocker as suggested in a prior post on your shaft though. :thumbsup:

http://www.falconstainless.com/


----------



## skw83 (Feb 19, 2009)

Is the F4 the new model that has the muffler bearings in it? I heard if the bearings happen to fall out, you have to get a very expensive barrel stretcher to put em back in the float ball.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Im so happy that the falcon series products have sparked such an intrest in this forum. Where oh where would we be if we had "threaded balls?"


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Im so happy that the falcon series products have sparked such an intrest in this forum. Where oh where would we be if we had "threaded balls?"


Mine are a bit cross threaded right now....

Or, is that TMI?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Mine are a bit cross threaded right now....
> 
> Or, is that TMI?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I have two balls in use in my personal living condition. I believe that one of my balls hangs lower than the other. i will investigate further and give a proper diagnosis upon further investigations.


----------

